# Do you paint your brass rail?



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Many articles I have read in Model Railroader mention painting flex track brass rail such as that made by Aristo Craft or LBG to make it look more realistic. Raliroad Tie Brown seems to be a popular color, but I wonder if guys in large scale paint track, and if so, what color? Real rails isn't shiny like brass. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Nope, I let it oxidize. It takes a few years, but it turns a dull brown, not too far from a rust color.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe,
Real rail also isn't code 332 Brass. If you want realistic rail, you're going to have to go with a much smaller gauge track and painting that is an option ... Especially if you are going to use it indoors. Outdoors, I would stay with the 332 for the durability and let the brass naturally tarnish. Stainless Steel I would probably attempt to paint as it stays fairly bright.
Russ Miller


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't worry about it. If the bright brass bothers you, buy used track. Not only will you save money, then you won't have to paint it.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm indoors. I wish I had painted my rail right from the beginning because the brass colour drives me nuts. All my newer sceniced areas were started with painted rail and it's way better. Just a rattle can of flat brown.

Dave


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 12/20/2008 6:25 PM
Many articles I have read in Model Railroader mention painting flex track brass rail such as that made by Aristo Craft or LBG to make it look more realistic. Raliroad Tie Brown seems to be a popular color, but I wonder if guys in large scale paint track, and if so, what color? Real rails isn't shiny like brass. Any thoughts? 

I've painted my rail from the start. Although it's aluminum and code 250. Even code 332 will be improved by painting since it de-emphasizes its height and better blends into the terrain. I don't know about Aristo but LGB track will weather to a nice brownish color on its own after a couple of years. The problem comes when you add a new switch or section of track. It stands out like a sore thumb.

Here's a link to a previous string on painting track that shows several differing methods including my own. Perhaps you can find something of use there.

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=29271


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't, but some do, with great effect.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Tahnks, all.


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

I paint the rail used inside and the rail on "the Timesaver" we take to shows. Yes, I know it tarnishes eventually, but my rail is a mixture of old and new, plus a couple of different manufacturers. Painting draws it all together. I use a color called "coal". It is a latex exterior house paint that is flat. I apply it with a brush and it is very easy to touch up. I don't try very hard to make it uniform, because rail looks different as to its environment. 

You can see an example of this on page 6 of an article I wrote about rebuilding the "Timesaver"

http://www.largescalecentral.com/articles/view.php?id=101&page=6


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

The Sundance Central Modular painted its rails. I believe the color was similar to rail brown. Afterward some rust was airbrushed in places. The tops of the rails were cleaned off with an LGB track cleaning block.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I donot paint my rail. However all my spare track for future projects does set out side on a table exposed to the elaments. This allows the newer track to age.

PS On my monitor in the topic list this thread came up as "Do you paint your bra" 
I wanted to find out why you guys were interested in Painted Bra's


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ: 'Cause if u don't paint 'em, da person looks neked!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 12/27/2008 6:21 AM
I donot paint my rail. However all my spare track for future projects does set out side on a table exposed to the elaments. This allows the newer track to age.

PS On my monitor in the topic list this thread came up as "Do you paint your bra" 
I wanted to find out why you guys were interested in Painted Bra's 


Very interesting.. Must be our screen size setting? Mine came up the same way..laf.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes I do.....It definately looks better.
I use Rust-O-leum Camo rattle can in Earth Brown color
Here's my layout so far....










Brian B.
DT&I 1980ish


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Brian B 

Nice looking layout. Do you remove the rail from the ties or just point and shoot? 

Tom Thornton


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom,

Thanks,

I shoot it all, then wipe the tops of the rails before the paint dries. You have to be quick about it.
It's interesting that the brown tones down the black ties some, but because the rails are brass and the ties were black they don't end up being the same color, the ties are a blackish brown and the rails are lighter, it's a subtle but nice contrast.

Brian Briggs


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Brian, I'm kinda with you on this. Looks pretty good to me.


----------

